# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Gấp lắm rồi

## dongyi

Trước cửa hiệu thuốc, người xếp hàng mua dài dằng dặc. Cô bán hàng có lẽ đêm qua đi chơi khuya nên làm việc rất uể oải.

Mọi người nhẫn nại nhích lên từng bước một. Bỗng một người đàn ông xuất hiện, bộ dạng hớt hơ hớt hải, quần áo xộc xệch, chen lấn lên phía trước, miệng liên tục nói:

- "Xin lỗi, cho tôi qua, gấp lắm rồi, người nhà đang nằm chờ!"

Mọi người đều thông cảm, bảo nhau: "chắc người nhà ông ấy nguy lắm rồi" và dạt ra để ông ta tiến quầy thuốc.

Đến nơi, ông này hổn hển nói với cô bán thuốc:

- "Chị...chị... làm ơn bán gấp cho tôi 2...cái bao...

----------

